# HL park today



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, the park was definately wet and the trails had lots of mud. Problem was when I arrived about 10 I was the only person there. I rode back to the pond by myself and hit a couple of good holes but made it through. Then I rode back up front to see if anyone else had arrived and no one had. So I rode over in the big pond looking area next to the bog pits and found some gummy bottomless mud. I was stuck bad with nothing to winch out on because its all clear cut in there. I knew if anyone arrived I was only about 300 yards behind the ticket building and I would hear them so I waited for a little while and popped open a beer and noticed some extra fence posts in a pile. I picked one up and carried it over and using a piece of wood drove it about 2 feet into the ground and winched out. Then rode up by my truck and took this first picture and you can see all the gummy mud still on the silverbacks. A couple of guys with SXS arrived 15 minutes or so later and I rode with them for another hour or so and called it a day.









Another picture from out by the pond.









Definately a lot more fun riding with guys that have similiar setups so I can go deep and not worry about help. Overall it was a fun day despite having to build an anchor point.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah thats some nasty stuff. i know the feeling though being stuck and no way to get out.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I definately put the brute through a heck of a workout which is what I really wanted to do. I think everything is solid for mud nats now....unless is strained something yesterday and it lets go when I unload at nats, lol.. it never ends.
Yea its not comfortable riding on the back side of a park when your truck is the only one in the parking lot. If something breaks or you get stuck and the winch doesn't work it is a LONG walk. Business did seem to pick up as I was leaving though. A group was just paying as I loaded up and they had a couple of SXS and a few quads. I couldn't believe they waited til 2 to show up and pay 20 bucks to ride for a couple of hours because the park shuts down at 6.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats some thick mud no doubt!

Do they allow camping at the park?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

On a Saturday you would think that would place would be


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

850PoPo said:


> On a Saturday you would think that would place would be


You would think so...


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont think they are set up for camping yet. I know I have been there when there would be 100+ bikes on a Saturday and they like yesterday there would be 10 or so all day. I think Jacksonville, TX had a ride at mud creek this weekend so that may have been part of the issue.
Most of the mud at highlifter is forgiving and soupy stuff but I found the thick peanut butter in that one place near the bog pits.. Yuk!
The silverbacks did great in everything but that thick crap which I think any tire would ball up and stop pulling. It was my first ride on them and I have now been to the highlifter park on swamplites(29.5), outlaws (29.5) and my silverbacks. The outlaws and silverbacks both do great there.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man sounds like you had a good time sorry i stood you up bro.. yea it was the annual crawfish boil ride at mud creek...


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

no problem I understand since it was work related. Without jobs you can't pay to play! We will plan another ride sometime soon. Maybe during mud nats because if work permits that will be my next ride.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I still want to do a group ride to the cabins at mud creek sometime. I have rode that direction but never all the way to where they use to be. It seems like half of my time at mud nats is spent sitting at the sand pit making fun of people and laughing and drinking. The other half of the time is spent sitting in traffic on the highline.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------

